# I think I just creamed my coffee....



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

Check this out for some dreaming.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6392&item=2441046675

Oh to be rich....damn fine automobile....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

its in japan, doesn't even really specify if it's positively legal to bring to the US.

I wouldn't pay 50+ for a car I wasn't sure could be brought to the states without expensive modification


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

look at that.........85k and you get to choose betwee a black face, and a white face collectors watch.........

.....and am i reading this wrong, or does that say four-wheel steering? ..........kool


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> look at that.........85k and you get to choose betwee a black face, and a white face collectors watch.........
> 
> .....and am i reading this wrong, or does that say four-wheel steering? ..........kool


yeah, hicas, it came on 300zx TTs as well


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Yeah, I'm creamed too


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

I think I have seen this car before. Belongs to a Marine Major. If so, this is a nice car but waaaaaay overpriced.


----------



## ///Matthew (Aug 3, 2003)

scourge said:


> I think I have seen this car before. Belongs to a Marine Major. If so, this is a nice car but waaaaaay overpriced.



Is his name.........Major Ripoff?


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

maybe you guys should check out japan sometime...
I see at least 3 skylines a day...Ive got my digicam full of pics, I just dont know how to post them on this computer....(not in english)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Dan-zig said:


> maybe you guys should check out japan sometime...
> )



well lemme drop all I'm doin and go check it out.

wait, I have......*responsibilities*

wouldn't we all be over there doin that? lol :cheers:


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Dan-zig said:


> maybe you guys should check out japan sometime...
> I see at least 3 skylines a day...Ive got my digicam full of pics, I just dont know how to post them on this computer....(not in english)


Only 3 Skylines a day? For Japan that seems a bit low.....but hey your there and I'm not....lol.........Cripes my car is a Domestic Australian (Holden VL Commodore Calais....normal VL's are everwhere) one and I see more late model Skylines than my car!!!

Down here they are everwhere......altho I'd admit most of the ones I see are Australian built R31 Skylines.....Sometimes you hear people say they don't whant a late model skyline (R33-R34) here because they are too common....I bet the Americans would love to have this problem!


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

68k for a r34 gtr vspec? seems pretty low 2 me compared to a legal skyline u can get from motorex-they have the same car, except its a R33(not 34), for 80k, tell me, what do you think?
EDIT: heres a link to prove it> http://www.motorex.net/skyline.html#


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> 68k for a r34 gtr vspec? seems pretty low 2 me compared to a legal skyline u can get from motorex-they have the same car, except its a R33(not 34), for 80k, tell me, what do you think?
> EDIT: heres a link to prove it> http://www.motorex.net/skyline.html#


The difference is the Motorex car is legal, this one is in Japan and currently not even possible to legalize even if you paid the money ($25k) to do it. "Way overpriced" is putting it mildly for this auction.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yea, true, i 4got about that...oh wellz, just drive it illegaly,,,lol...


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

94-6-vision said:


> Check this out for some dreaming.....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6392&item=2441046675
> 
> Oh to be rich....damn fine automobile....


What front bumper is that anyways? Just a thought I was having


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

why can't it be legalized anyways?
it says that motorex would install impact beems in the doors and the headlights might need to be tweaked with for right driving, and the speedometer from kph to mph. but what else....?


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

you guys have it tough over there! on my way to work i see one white version just parked on the side of the road, someones toy, and two blue ones for sale, over here you pay about 100,000 aus dollars to drive one home from the lot!! i wont even mention the number of r33 gtrs' of all versions on the roads, and just to rub it in a little more starting in around 9 months we can import 89' model r32 gtrs' for under 18,000 aus dollars drive when delivered!! :cheers:


----------

